# who wants to fish tomorrow?



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a 2012 Seafox 20ft bay boat. You'll just need to bring your own equipment and meet me at Galveston Yacht Basin in the morning. I've already fueled up the boat and truck, so donations to assist with fuel welcome. Just prefer not to fish alone.
PM me here.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like no last minute biters on this one. Guess I'm watching the Texans game tonight and doing "honey-do's" tomorrow rather than fishing.


----------



## Chucho (Apr 23, 2013)

*fishing partner*

might be interested I am retired call me 713 449 8771


----------



## copietex (Aug 28, 2014)

*fishing*

like to go fishing call me 9362150182


----------

